# sony speakers



## yakusa (May 18, 2010)

I got this set of speakers as a gift, i know they are not the best. now, they dont have a crossover, so i want to know if adding one will improve them, if it does what kind of crossover should i get. thanks fort he help.

-3.25" mid-driver 
-1" nano-fine balanced dome tweeter 
-150-Watt maximum input power 
-45-50,000Hz frequency response 
-Sensitivity : 88 dB 
-Impedance : 8 Ohms


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Are you sure they don't have an xover? Have you opened them and looked? Given the driver arrangement it might simply be a series cap to the tweeter.

Adding or changing the xover might well improve them, but no off the shelf generic unit is likely to work all that well. To make a xover for a given pair of drivers, you need to measure each driver's frequency response and impedance curves and then use a program such as PCD7 to assist in calculating the actual component values. Whilst this would make an interesting learning experience it would be a lot of work.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

IMHO, i'd set forth the money you would like to use for crossovers and put it toward new speakers.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

bambino said:


> IMHO, i'd set forth the money you would like to use for crossovers and put it toward new speakers.


So would I, but that wasn't the question asked and I wanted to point out xovers are driver/implementation specific in case yakusa was not aware of that.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

A9X said:


> So would I, but that wasn't the question asked and I wanted to point out xovers are driver/implementation specific in case yakusa was not aware of that.


I understand that. I was just pointing out that the time, experimentation, and money involved could be used more resourcefully, but it would cool to try, and end up with good results.:T:sn:


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

They probably do have an Xover, you might not be able to see it. But even if they don't it would be highly unlikely that you would be able to design one for them that would sound good, unless you have all the necessary testing equipment, knowledge, and expertise needed for such an undertaking. If the sound sucks, buy new ones or build from a proven design:T


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

yakusa said:


> I got this set of speakers as a gift, i know they are not the best. now, they dont have a crossover, so i want to know if adding one will improve them, if it does what kind of crossover should i get. ...


Let's take a step back and ask the obvious - how do they sound? 

Passive crossovers are subtractive devices; they only reduce output. Therefore, the question is what are you hearing from them that you'd rather not. Are they balanced, bass-to-treble? Are there any frequencies that sound particularly loud or harsh? Make sure the unwanted sound is coming from the driver as boxes can resonate, too (and are easily upgraded). 

Once you have a sound to remove we can help you design a circuit to do so. Just be aware that without objective data (i.e. doing it by ear), you'll likely need several itterations to get what you want. 

Have fun,
Frank


----------

